# 1974 datsun pickup 620 carburetor



## Markbob50 (Mar 23, 2012)

Cannot get truck to idle. It is either going dead or revving way up. Right now it is revved up and I cannot do anything about it. I have been told that the two brass cylinders that attach to the carburetor have to do with the idling. There is a separate electrical wire going to each of these cylinders. Does anyone know the name of the cylinders and whether or not they can be purchased separately?

I have looked at numerous kits and none of them show the cylinders. I have looked at buying new carburetors, but none of them show the cylinders.

Your help/suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you should have a anti-dieseling solenoid that screws in on the side...
have you checked the bcdd ? (boost control deceleration device)
thoughts anyway..


----------



## Markbob50 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I think both things you mention are the 2 brass cylinders I spoke about. Not sure but one may stop the engine from trying to run after you turn ignition off. Is that anti dieseling? The other cylinder, I think controls the idling. If so, these are the items I need the name of so I can try to find replacements. Does anybody know where I can find these?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They would likely be dealer items, if still available.


----------

